# Canon Film SLRs



## BaliEagle (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm planning to get a Canon film slr but I don't know which ones are better than others. I was looking at the Rebel X, Rebel 2000, and K2 specifically, because I can pick those ones up on Amazon for about $100. Amongst those, I guess since they're all the same price, I was wondering which is the best deal. What did they all originally cost? I can't find very much info on them.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 5, 2012)

Make up your mind, you're either looking for the better ones or the better deals.

Assuming you're a beginner I'd recommend getting a rebel camera, but there's nothing wrong with going for an EOS 3 if you don't want to buy a new body after you expand your technical knowledge enough.


----------



## BaliEagle (Mar 5, 2012)

EOS 3 goes for about $200, and without a lens. I only have EF-S lenses so that's a problem. I guess I'm looking for the good ones, but in the 100 dollar with lens price range. You don't know which is the best out of the K2, Rebel X, and Rebel 2000?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't consider much outside of an Elan 7(e), EOS 3 or EOS 1V. i'm pretty close to ordering a 1V myself, it's an awesome camera.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 5, 2012)

BaliEagle said:


> I guess I'm looking for the good ones, but in the 100 dollar with lens price range.



I want a good 20$ camera that has amazing iso 128000 performance with carl ziess video optics with a 8k video mode and medium format sensor. 


> _you're either looking for the better equipment or the better deals. You can't have both._


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Mar 6, 2012)

BaliEagle said:


> I guess I'm looking for the good ones, but in the 100 dollar with lens price range. You don't know which is the best out of the K2, Rebel X, and Rebel 2000?



I haven't looked into all the features on each, but they all look pretty similar to me. If you like those kinds of cameras, just pick one that looks best to you and make sure it works. Lens is going to make the biggest difference. You are less likely to fair well in 100 $ range with lens and body. If that's all you can afford now, just choose the body and lens you can afford and look for a better lens later.


----------



## zcar21 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll get a canon g for about 20. The cameras are pretty much the same. the lens is what makes the difference. I'll get a 50 1.8 lens with that money (it would be great for both digital and film), and pull out another 20 for the camera.


----------



## zcar21 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is some info about canon film cameras.eBay Guides - Canon EOS Film Autofocus Camera bodies - an overview


----------



## den9 (Mar 6, 2012)

id go with nikon, i made the mistake of going with canon. in my opinion nikon has better film bodies and they have more options for lenses. all the old lenses work fine. look on craigslist, i bought a canon 1n for 200 bucks, a flag ship camera, i sold it for 100, you can find these on ebay for under 150 bucks, although i dont recommend that body because its heavy as hell. 

you can seriously buy a auto focus body for under 50 bucks if you look, wont be the best, but no matter what you buy they all take the same film


----------



## BaliEagle (Mar 18, 2012)

I decided to shoot for the Elan 7. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Damndirtyape (Mar 18, 2012)

den9 said:


> id go with nikon, i made the mistake of going with canon. in my opinion nikon has better film bodies and they have more options for lenses. all the old lenses work fine. look on craigslist, i bought a canon 1n for 200 bucks, a flag ship camera, i sold it for 100, you can find these on ebay for under 150 bucks, although i dont recommend that body because its heavy as hell.
> 
> you can seriously buy a auto focus body for under 50 bucks if you look, wont be the best, but no matter what you buy they all take the same film



Yeah, with the lenses, make sure they come with colored lacquer stick pencils so you can re-color in the faded and rubbed off DOF lines again.

I had to stop selling the F3 cameras because they rattled too much straight out of the box. I'd stick with Canon... but you'd probably get a better deal with a Nikon.


----------

